# baby Tux needs a cute name



## aquino46 (May 25, 2006)

hi,

I just adopted a little orphan baby tuxedo cat.

My boyfriend wants to name him James Bond, but I'm not sure about his taste for naming kitties :roll: 

Since I don't know how to post pictures in this forum he's a link to my blog with the picture of the kitty.

http://anaquinones.blogspot.com/

Any name suggestions?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

With that cute little mask, I like Zorro or Bandit.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

What about 'Gingiss" after the big tuxedo rental store that is owned by david's bridal? :lol:


----------



## WiccanWolf (Apr 4, 2007)

I had a tuxie kitty with a mask that I named Phantom after the Phantom of the Opera.

Or you could just call him something like J.B. or Double 07 or something.

^.".^


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

Ooh, he's a little sweeheart! :heart 

How about Dillan? (this is the Gaelic/Irish way of spelling it), it means "flash of light".

He's gorgeous!

Carol x


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

How about Burgess? my wife came up with that one in reference to the Penguin on Batman and Robin, the penguin was played by Burgess Meredith


----------



## fellajetandmonster'sslave (Aug 5, 2003)

*tuxy*

i call one of my feral "Tuxie'--for the obvious reason.......


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Gorgeous kitten!
Way back last century I had a male tuxie named Bandit.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute kitten


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

aww! what a cute kitten.
i was thinking Bandit as well.


----------



## aquino46 (May 25, 2006)

He's cute, isn't he?

I will list all the potential names along with James Bond.
Then it will be up to my boyfirend and I to decide, after all, it is OUR kitten.

Thanks for the cute name ideas!!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

aquino46 said:


> ...after all, it is OUR kitten.


 :?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

aquino46 said:


> Any name suggestions?


Ooops. We thought you wanted some help.


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

aquino46 said:


> He's cute, isn't he?
> 
> after all, it is OUR kitten.



Strange comment :?


----------



## aquino46 (May 25, 2006)

Sorry, you must have misunderstood me.

I appreciate all the help and like all the names suggested, but this boyfriend of mind was really stuborn about his "cool" name. I was about to convince him about changing the name to Bandit...But guess what? 

When we adopted the baby from its foster home they told us it was a male and we didn't think twice about it. We took a little baby to the vet for its first shot and the vet confirmed it is a female....

So, back to stage one...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The gender mix-up has happened to several of our members here, too. 

Gee, a man being stubborn. Who would have thought? :roll: 

Now I understand! :lol: 

Maybe one of the Bond girls have a cool name! :wink:


----------



## aquino46 (May 25, 2006)

haha

 

once again I appologize, now that I reread my post I realize how it sounded to you guys. What I meant by the "he's our kitten" was not that I did not want to share it's naming with you all. I realy meant that the decision was not completly up to me and that I had to share it with my boyfriend.... I was actaually complaining about it. haha

once again, I apoligize for my bad wording.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

aquino46 said:


> Sorry, you must have misunderstood me.
> 
> I appreciate all the help and like all the names suggested, but this boyfriend of mind was really stuborn about his "cool" name. I was about to convince him about changing the name to Bandit...But guess what?
> 
> ...


I was just confused because you ask for suggestions. :lol: 

So...it's a girl...aw so what. Name her whatever you like best.


----------



## aquino46 (May 25, 2006)

I'm trying to think of famous women who have worn tuxedos and can only think about Diane Keaton who I believe wore a tux to an academy awards ceremony a while ago... now that I didn't about it, didn't Tatum O'neal wear one when she won the oscar as well?

So...

Diane
Di
Keaton
Tatum

????

Anyone else know about females who wear tuxes?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Dianne Keaton starred in Annie Hall, so maybe *Annie*? 

Here are some Bond women's names:

Honey Ryder 
Tatiana Romanova 
Jill Masterson 
***** Galore 
Domino Derval 
Fiona Volpe 
Patricia Fearing 
Aki 
Kissy Suzuki 
Teresa Di Vicenzo 

Out of those, I like Fiona the best.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Jean Yves is famous tux designer, what about either Jean or Yves??


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Ahh, well that's a different story! How about Sadie?


----------



## SpoiledRottenPrinces (Aug 13, 2007)

I like Tatum. I think that it is very cute. I can't be sure if she wore a tux or not but, I just like the way the name rolls off the tongue.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

harry said:


> How about Burgess? my wife came up with that one in reference to the Penguin on Batman and Robin, the penguin was played by Burgess Meredith


Harry you are dating yourself. I remember that TV show. It was late 60s or early 70s?

Tuxys always have the best temperments. Aquino how lucky you are to have her! I vote Yves. It will give her class. My friend has a tuxy named Winafred~ shortened to Winny. She is precious


----------

